# Poor Goose!!!!=*(



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Its been awhile since Goose's Death, But I still cry everytime someone brings up her name or a picture. Goose was a 17 year old Grey 17.3hh Thoroughbred mare. She belonged to my friends and we borderd her at a local barn. Mikala (Her owner) Let the trainer use goose for lessons, goose was the Sweetest horse there! You could put 2 year olds on her, and she would trot around like a perfect angel. Since mikala had tons of school work and lived an hour away from were she was boarded, she couldnt go out there to often. I rode at the same barn but didnt really watch goose get taken out for lessons, I was always lunging a horse or grooming or something so I didnt pay much attention.Since goose was older she would get a little sore or lame sometimes, But what we didnt know is the trainer was using her in lessons when she was LAME!!!!!!=( I told mikala what the trainer was doing and her parents spoke to the trainer and "the trainer" Said she wouldnt use her in lessons anymore. But she did! She kept using Goose!! I left right after that. But she had used goose so much in lessons when she was lame that pretty soon Goose developed stress fractures in her right leg (mikala didnt know, Neither did I) And one day mikala went up to the barn and there she saw Goose in a stall with a broken LEG!!!! Mikala ran to my other friends mom (who had taken them to the lesson) and cried her eyes out. I mean imagine if you were a 11 year old girl and you go up to go take a lesson and your horse is in a stall with a BROKEN LEG!!! Goose had broken her leg 4 days before, And the trainer never even Called Mikala (her owner once again) To know that her horse had broken its leg! They put goose into surgery on saturday..But went to Davis on friday morning, mikala slept over my house, We thought it might be good so she could keep her mind off goose. Saturday night came..And we heard a Knock on the door. It was mikalas mom, She took mikalas hand and led her into my parents room. My mom sat down with me and my sisters and Deanna (my other friend) And told us that after the surgery they went to stand her up in the cradle and her whole tivia shattered, they had to put her down instantly..=*( Mikala slept over another night, and the whole night I heard her crying..I cried to. I cried because I loved goose so much and I cried for mikala too. She had been riding goose for years and her family finnaly earned enough money to buy goose and only a couple months after goose died. I know that every thing dies, But it was the way she died. I had always pictured her dieng from age in a big green feild were we were all there to say are goodbyes..=*( 
The Vets who did the surgery felt so bad they called mikala and spoke to her and they even cut off some of gooses tail to give it to mikala.. 
They sent there family flowers. And even 1 of the vets that helped with the surgery Quit. 

If goose could read this this is what I would say 

To Goose, 

I am so sorry I didnt get to say goodbye...And If I could take it back I would in a heartbeat. We should have been there goose. You helped that trainer so much. You didnt have to be good, But you were! Mikala bought a new horse named penny and she reminds me alot of you, But she still wasnt as sweet are caring as you were! Dont worry We havnt forgot about you and we NEVER will. I hope your having a good time in heaven and I am looking forward to meeting you there!! 

Love greta. 


Goose- Lost But NEVER Forgotten. 

April 26th 2007 

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii150/Shadowplay1577/goose.jpg 
_________________


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

What a sad story  How heartbreaking for everyone. 
RIP Goose


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Ya, about 15 people left the barn when goose died..


----------

